# Looking for 1 or 2 baby female rats in CT



## csbilelis (Aug 22, 2012)

We have three kids who each want their own pet rat for their birthday, and so far we've been able to find only 2 female babies, so we're hoping to find another one soon!! Might take 2 if that's better for everyone (then Mom will have one too ). We have the biggest, most awesome cage and toys, and a lot of love to share! Willing to pay. We are in South Windsor, CT.


----------

